# Morel mushrooms, anyone find any yet?



## indiansprings (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone finding any morels yet? The ground is totally saturated with water this week, supposed to be in the 70's most of the week, they should start popping around here pretty soon. If you haven't ever tried them you are really missing out on one of the best delacies that nature has to offer.
I'd rather eat them than filet's anyday. Nothing better than fresh crappie and mushrooms. Oh, the thought!


----------



## deeker (Mar 28, 2010)

Or fresh wild turkey, and wild morels....a bit early for the shrooms though..at least here in Utah.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 28, 2010)

Wild Turkey, I love to take them and breast them out and cut the breast in about 1/2 x 1/2 inch long strips, kinda like french frys and flour them, salt and pepper them and fry them in a cast iron skillet in peanut oil, with a little coarse ground black pepper, man is that ever good.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Apr 2, 2010)

I miss them i know my aunt who passed away lived in the hollar out in elkton virginia they get them fry them with scrambled eggs and cheese that was lovely breaksfast .


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 2, 2010)

I actually got everything that I really needed to get accomplished this week.
Tommorrow the mushroom hunt is on! It was warm the last three days,70,72 and yesterday 82, today it has rained and supposed to cool off for the next couple of days and be in the mid to upper 60's, perfect weather for getting out and finding them. I can't wait to have the first mess of them.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Apr 4, 2010)

Give me three more weeks of these warm days and occasional showers and I'll have some pics posted on here of some monsters. I have a little 5 acre woods just outside of town that has been a honey hole year after year, hopefully I'm not jinxing myself. Good luck to all you mushroom hunters out there!


----------



## esshup (Apr 7, 2010)

*They're closer than you think!*

Wait for the map to load. I think this year will be earlier than usual.

http://www.morelhunters.com/


----------

